# What kind of Pumilio?



## snake8myelbo (Dec 3, 2006)

I am maybe getting some strawberry pdf's but it says they are the green/yellow morph? can anyone post a few pics of what they look like thanks -Chris


----------



## 955i (Mar 23, 2006)

Well, it's a bit of a vague description and you should probably request photos from the supplier to be sure, but when I think of a green and yellow morph of pumilio, I generally think of the Cayo de Agua morph that looks like this :


----------



## snake8myelbo (Dec 3, 2006)

*PICS OF IT!*

ok this is him I asked for 4 but they only sent one! must have been the last little guy. he has a blueish belly, some blue on his back feet and.... Please help me identify him

























Thanks Chris


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Hope you didn't pay for all 4!!!


----------



## snake8myelbo (Dec 3, 2006)

no way!! Just this little guy he is my first thumbnail, any care tips would be awesome too! Chris


----------



## 955i (Mar 23, 2006)

Well given the infinite variability of pummies, I wouldn't stake my house on this but it looks like Guaramo, although the legs appear closer in colour to my Chiriqui (I am told however that the morph called Chiriqui in the US look different to this).

Guaramo










Chiriqui










However, like I say, I wouldn't put money on it being either :?


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Honestly, kinda looks like a green or yellow Rio Branco to me. Who did you get them from? Knowing that might make it easier to tell you what you have.


----------



## morphious (Jul 9, 2006)

looks like a yellow Rio Branco to me


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

*pum*

I agree looks like a Rio. Not even close to the yellow green or Cayo frogs


Bill


----------



## snake8myelbo (Dec 3, 2006)

I got him from strickly reptiles in Fl, But there are no more  he is wild caught and i think he is still pretty young. I would really like to get a positive i.d. Are the pics ok or should i try to get better ones? Also is there anyone i should pm that would know? thanks Chris


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

*pum*

For wild caughts the only way to know for sure is to get the site data from whoever imported them. The variety of pums from different locales is just amazing and just a visual ID usually is not enough. But again my money is on Rio branco


Bill


----------



## morphious (Jul 9, 2006)

try to get a better ones pic


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, I figured by your description and what you had it either came from Strictly or Mark Lucas. If it comes from Strictly, chances are pretty good that it's a Branco. They mostly deal with the current types of WC imports and for the most part they have lately been Bastis and Brancos or Christobals. If you are really interested in getting more and they can't provide, give Mark Lucas a call or email. He is affiliated with them but has his own deal and might be able to help. Just email him your pic and ask if he has anything that fits the bill and you might get lucky. You can find him on kingsnake or run a google search for Mark M. Lucas.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Srtictly won`t have collection data. there is another mainland morph being imported which look similar to colons and another morph that looks like sheppard island being imported thru them. Although there may be more rio brancos coming in I think there are a few morphs which were collected being added which we don`t have collection data for. I`ve been seeing a lot of frogs recently which I haven`t seen imported before.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, that's the downside of dealing with Strictly or Mark, no collection data. The prices can't be beat, but in the end you come up rather short because of lack of collection data and no quarantining or treating.


----------



## 955i (Mar 23, 2006)

Personally, I would say the legs are the wrong colouration for it to be Rio :?


----------



## uncle tom (Mar 15, 2007)

To me it looks like a "Guarumo" and by the way frogs from Río Branco are nothing else than more orange "Guarumos". The Rio Branco goes into the Río Guarumo! And at Río Branco you find yellow and orange individuals mixed but in "normal" Guarumos you find sometimes orange individuals too. There are no boarders between the "two" populations and in biological sense its only one morrph with high variability. The "first available" name was "Guarumo" but its not a scientific epithet in sense of the nomenclature and so you maybe called them "Mary Poppins" but I think it´s better to call them only "Guarumo".
Tommy

http://www.dendrobase.de


----------

